# Driving to UK?



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi all...

Looking for a volunteer that can take a dog to UK or Northern France.
Driving from mainland Greece...............
All paperwork, vaccines etc. will be sorted.....

any time after mid November............


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi just to let you know, this forum is completely dead. There is little to no expat community in Greece (there are of course expats, but not an 'expat community'

I personally think this forum should be locked as people spend their time and effort posting topics which inevitably get no replies


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for post.


----------

